# BBC News 24 Moved



## Wcndave (Jun 28, 2014)

We had BBC news 24, which had a message saying it was moving from Astra SD to Astra HD, and now the channel is gone.

We seem to be connected to Hotbird 13, and the BBC is not listed on there. Does anyone have the same issue, and know how to get BBC New 24 back?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a look at this link, it may help.


----------



## Wcndave (Jun 28, 2014)

That seems to suggest it's still on hotbird, however that's what I have and I don't get it.

Does anyone know if 1) astra is better than hotbird for Italy and 2) how to manually enter frequency and whatever to get the channel on a Samsung smart tv?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

From the message you quoted it seems to me to have been saying you were connected to Astra the SD medium and as the link stated this was being stopped. It's a long time since I messed with this stuff, but I'm sure these days to tune-in all you need to do is let the tv do it for you! I do know that Samsung smart TVs are numerous i.e. different models, so likely different built in tuners, so you may need to quote the model if you need help to set it up. I would hazzard a quess there will be on the menu something like "Broadcasting"which will tell you which Satellite it is pointing at. It does seem from the link I give you that the Beeb is still being broadcast from both Eutelsat Hot Bird (13 E) and Astra1. If you do a search for these adding "coverage map" to each you should come up with images which will indicate how good the cover is for each in your country/area.


----------



## Wcndave (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, perhaps I wasn't clear. I've always watched on hotbird, however the message on the new24 screen said it was moving from astra SD astra HD. I don't have Astra. I definitely have Hotbird. However BBC 24 isn't on Hotbird anymore, when I do a full scan.

I see the frequency, for Hotbird, on the site you sent, however there's no way to enter that manually, so I don't know if it's really gone, or what...

Hence I am stuck :-(


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

So sorry I was only trying to help.
I've had a quick look at a Samsung model UE49MU6500 manual and all over it says...

This function is only available on certain models in specific geographical areas

So the model version is very important if someone here is to help you ( specific Samsung forum might get you more). The above model does say...
Settings>> Broadcasting >> Expert Settings >> Satellite System 
You can configure a set of satellite dish settings before performing a channel scan. 
I know from looking at other sites that this is important and can make a big difference. I would suggest you see if your model has the same menu and note the settings, then ask on this or other forums what the settings should be. Happy to try to assist, if you quote the model, I'll look at the manual if available on-line.


----------



## Wcndave (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, you are helping ;-)

The reason I posted on expat instead of on a technical home AV forum, is that I was wondering if any other expats in Italy had the same issue, or were in fact able to pick up BBC on Hotbird, or would actually recommend Astra as being better here.


----------



## Wcndave (Jun 28, 2014)

Right, turns out that it was the TV settings, were not set to look for all satellites. I had to reset the pin and could then get astra and now have BBC again. All sorted. Thanks for the help!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

To answer your other question.

Hotbird is the Italian satellite position. Basically everything at 13degrees is aimed at Italy. 

I don't know which Astra that is. There is the UK centred one and one that's Germany,France and Spain. 

Astra 19 is Germany etc

Astra 28 is the UK. 

The satellites can use narrow beams to target smaller subsets. The UK broadcasters started doing this a few years back.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Good to hear your sorted and nice of you to get back as I'm sure it will help others (as no doubt will Nick's info)


----------

